# If you know there is a mistake on a print?



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

If you notice that the prints have mistakes while you are doing a quote do you mention it or quote the mistake and hope for extras?


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

sparky105 said:


> If you notice that the prints have mistakes while you are doing a quote do you mention it or quote the mistake and hope for extras?


Change orders rule the world.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MacroManage said:


> Change orders rule the world.



Off the prints. If you goof up, who is there to cover your back?

Your not being paid to design or engineer.
That's just how the 'cookie crumbles'.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bids are won by bidding exactly what's on the print. Profits are made on the change orders that follow to clear up the mistakes after you're already awarded the work.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Profits are made on the change orders that follow


The biggest earners aren't the foremen that push the men the hardest and get the most work done. It's the foreman who is more of a politician and gets the tickets signed.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

MacroManage said:


> The biggest earners aren't the foremen that push the men the hardest and get the most work done. It's the foreman who is more of a politician and gets the tickets signed.


Amen! Can I get a witness?!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Chaos + Confusion = Cash


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Chaos + Confusion = Cash



Not a truer word spoken.
Trouble is: sometimes it's cash out sometimes cash in.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Bids are won by bidding exactly what's on the print. Profits are made on the change orders that follow to clear up the mistakes after you're already awarded the work.









​


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I see now.
:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


 That is the exact picture I though of when I started reading this thread.:thumbup:


----------

